# Psych Calls and Psych Pharms



## Katie Monteith (Jun 10, 2015)

I am a student but I have had a lot of family history with psychiatric pharms/medications.
In the event of a crisis call and the patient cannot provide a cogent medication history what do I/u s/We do when they are severely ill from what are called neuroleptic psych drugs or have ingested a substantial overdose of these "savior-like-drugs" and there is no predictable pathology for syptomatic diagnosis, or where the criteria for efficacy to just plain efficiency are given to first responders for emergencies such as these?

I have many doubts if these tools of the psych trade are bogus and pseudoscientific...in fact any thoughts on your previous experience with psychopharmaceuticals and emergency calls would become welcome thoughts.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 10, 2015)

One more time?


----------



## squirrel15 (Jun 10, 2015)

Are you asking what is done if they have overdosed on a medication/drugs?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2015)

Full bowel irrigation?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 10, 2015)

Katie Monteith said:


> I have many doubts if these tools of the psych trade are bogus and pseudoscientific...



...and what education do you have in medicine or psychology, or pharmacology? Are you a physician, psychologist, or pharmacist?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2015)

"Just asking for a friend..."


----------



## Underoath87 (Jun 10, 2015)

If we show up for someone who has allegedly overdosed on pills, they are getting transported (under psych hold initiated by PD if needed) to the ER for a tox screen.  If they are showing symptoms, they'll get supportive care and an antidote if the symptoms appear to be from something we can counteract in the field (mainly opiates, tricyclic antidepressants, beta blockers, calcium channel blockers).

Does that answer any of your convoluted questions?


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 12, 2015)

If I understand the question correctly-- do the best you can with the information given. The scene may have clues (empty bottle of sleeping pills filled yesterday?). But don't delay transport / calling of additional resources to play Sherlock Holmes. You can use online medical control / poison control as a resource for consultation, and there are more advanced treatments that will be performed at a definitive care facility.

Although I'm not quite sure that's what the question was about...


----------



## scotchawe (Jun 23, 2015)

Katie Monteith said:


> I am a student but I have had a lot of family history with psychiatric pharms/medications.
> In the event of a crisis call and the patient cannot provide a cogent medication history what do I/u s/We do when they are severely ill from what are called neuroleptic psych drugs or have ingested a substantial overdose of these "savior-like-drugs" and there is no predictable pathology for syptomatic diagnosis, or where the criteria for efficacy to just plain efficiency are given to first responders for emergencies such as these?
> 
> I have many doubts if these tools of the psych trade are bogus and pseudoscientific...in fact any thoughts on your previous experience with psychopharmaceuticals and emergency calls would become welcome thoughts.



Hey anyone in these days has some experience with psychopharmaceuticals.. there´s a big over-usage of those, especially anti-depressants.. but a friend of mine studying psychology and conducting some kind of alternative psychoterapeutical research came with the information that there are some psychedelics being tested as a treatment for some kinds of psychical diagnoses, e.g. ketamine for depression and psylocibin for OCD I think... and that the dosage of those can be much lower, no pharmaceuticals needed and the results are much better... try to find out if there´s some volunteers based research near your place where you can participate in studies like this and try better ways to treat mental troubles than are the psychopharmaceuticals.. because the usage of psychopharmaceuticals in this society is really, really crazy i think!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 23, 2015)

scotchawe said:


> Hey anyone in these days has some experience with psychopharmaceuticals.. there´s a big over-usage of those, especially anti-depressants.. but a friend of mine studying psychology and conducting some kind of alternative psychoterapeutical research came with the information that there are some psychedelics being tested as a treatment for some kinds of psychical diagnoses, e.g. ketamine for depression and psylocibin for OCD I think... and that the dosage of those can be much lower, no pharmaceuticals needed and the results are much better... try to find out if there´s some volunteers based research near your place where you can participate in studies like this and try better ways to treat mental troubles than are the psychopharmaceuticals.. because the usage of psychopharmaceuticals in this society is really, really crazy i think!


Umm... What? So you're advocating that we are overusing drugs ("pharmaceuticals"), then telling the poster to go try new drugs (ketamine) because drugs are bad?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Umm... What? So you're advocating that we are overusing drugs ("pharmaceuticals"), then telling the patient to go try new drugs (ketamine) because drugs are bad?


Apparently Ketamine is not a drug. That's news to me..


----------



## ERDoc (Jun 27, 2015)

This entire thread really makes my head hurt.  Are some of these meds over used?  Absolutely.  Just because yellow makes you sad doesn't mean that you need to be on meds.  I believe there was a recent paper that said intermittent sadness is actually a good thing (too lazy to find it, so don't quote me).  There are people who are truly depressed or have true psychological issues who benefit from medications, just like there are people who have high blood pressure that benefit from medications.  I'm not sure what question the OP was asking, but as for ODs, grab everything you can and take it to the hospital with you.  The more info we have, the better it is.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 27, 2015)

This thread has only become stranger since the last time I looked in. Are spam bots developing an interest in pseudo psychology and pharmacology?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 28, 2015)

I think a psych found their way onto the website.


----------

